# Who would you like to see light the flamr?



## Crazy_cat_lady (24 July 2012)

Who would you like to see light the final beacon thingy at the opening ceremony?

Would like to see David Beckham be the one to do it as he's helped so much bringing the Olympics here and its a shame he wasn't included for the football. 
And obv not a reason but he is also rather nice looking  

I have a feeling it may be Sir Steve Redgrave unless Lord Coe does it himself?


----------



## copper100 (24 July 2012)

Daley Thompson


----------



## Fidgety (24 July 2012)

Bradley Wiggins - his achievement this weekend was phenomenal


----------



## galaxy (24 July 2012)

David Beckham?  Really?  He's never won any interntional tournament??  Not being included in team GB also speaks volumes.  Plenty of sports people have done a lot to bring the games to London.

It does not have to be lit by a sports person (or even a person actually, in 1992 it was lit by a stunt!).  If it is a spors person i shoud be someone who has won and achieved a lot in their game.  I also used to row, so Steve Redgave would get my vote, but I am sure there may be equally deserving in other sports


----------



## starr_g (24 July 2012)

I would like to see Steven Redgrave light it after his feat of winning gold in five consecutive games. Bradley can't do it as he will be tucked up in bed getting ready for the road race onn Saturday.


----------



## PolarSkye (24 July 2012)

Daley Thompson - no, he's coming across as an arrogant baby.

Steve Redgrave - yes, lovely man (have met him - twice) and to win gold in five consecutive Olympics is an amazing feat

Seb Coe - well he's taken himself out of the running

David Beckham - he's cute and a sporting icon, but naaaaah

I'd like to see Princess Anne do it . . . or Team Sky - they could swoop in on their bikes and Colonel Wiggo could do the honours .

P


----------



## kirstys 1 (24 July 2012)

starr_g said:



			I would like to see Steven Redgrave light it after his feat of winning gold in five consecutive games.
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Tillypup (24 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave, awesome achievements in his chosen sporting field, overcame obstacles on the way yet made light of some really big issue, a real ambassador for sport, does huge amounts for charity. Oh, and he seems like a wonderful man too!!


----------



## Xander (24 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave is wonderful but I'd like to see either Daley T or Mary King.


----------



## Faithkat (24 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave - the man is a living legend


----------



## armchair_rider (25 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave. He's Britains greatest Olympian. 
Definitely not Beckham.


----------



## mon (25 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave, Mary King or the Queen.


----------



## Maesfen (25 July 2012)

Agree with both Steve Redgrave or the Queen.  It would be very fitting for her in this Jubilee year.
There is also Roger Bannister, that would be richly deserved.

Certainly would not be amused if Beckham did it, that brings it down to trashy level, they might as well as asked Katie Price.


----------



## Nosey (25 July 2012)

The queen...wow that wld be good! Next choice wiggins or redgrave.


----------

